# Bought me a Green Laser Pointer, Good or bad?



## ufokillerz (Apr 12, 2003)

http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/auction/73248410?aucview=0x30
Just bought that, any idea of what i can do with it, and if the rating is real? I decided if i wanted to mess with greenies, mind as well start big. I was told that these are the specs
67.4mW - 0.443mA at 3.212 VDC
Does that seem about right? Anyone have past experience with space coast electronics?


----------



## Flow (Apr 12, 2003)

67.4mW... Class IIIa is 5mW or less. I think this is still well within IIIb though. They use these for lightshows at concerts and such, try not to point it at a passenger jet.


----------



## Chuen (Apr 12, 2003)

How can this thing put out 67.4mW when the input power is ONLY 1.42mW?? (0.443mA * 3.212V = 1.42mW)


----------



## Flow (Apr 12, 2003)

I hadn't looked down, lol. Yeah, a couple AAA's does seem a little odd. "These units eat batteries up, make sure to have plenty of AAA alkaline batteries on hand." -- I'll bet. I figured this would be plugged into the wall. And "When someone says, ["]our lasers go 10,000 feet"", that generally means you'll be able to see the spot it produces at 10k feet. With a nice scope, but still. 
After reading the rest, it sounds a lot like they just tweaked a 'normal' green laser, and are betting you don't have a "Coherent Lab Master Laser Power Meter".
For $450, I'd have it measured. Mabey at a local college or something. If it checks out, that's a hella nice laser/cigarette lighter. Still mabey few mins on batteries though.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 12, 2003)

Anyone deal with these guys?

http://www.megalaser.com/


----------



## star882 (Apr 12, 2003)

"How can this thing put out 67.4mW when the input power is ONLY 1.42mW?? (0.443mA * 3.212V = 1.42mW) "
I think they made a typo, the input current is supposed to be 0.443A.


----------



## steinie (Apr 12, 2003)

I bought one of the 10mW green lasers from Space Coast. Came on time, he answered my Email questions, and it works as advertised. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Way brighter than my other standard 5mW green laser. My 5mW only runs a couple hours on a set of batteries, so didn't want to go too high for that reason. Didn't see the need for the 15,20, or higher rating units given the battery life.


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*star882 said:*
"How can this thing put out 67.4mW when the input power is ONLY 1.42mW?? (0.443mA * 3.212V = 1.42mW) "
I think they made a typo, the input current is supposed to be 0.443A. 

[/ QUOTE ]
yea i think its 443mA or .443A. 

[ QUOTE ]
*Flow said:*
After reading the rest, it sounds a lot like they just tweaked a 'normal' green laser, and are betting you don't have a "Coherent Lab Master Laser Power Meter".
For $450, I'd have it measured. Mabey at a local college or something. If it checks out, that's a hella nice laser/cigarette lighter. Still mabey few mins on batteries though. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I was planing on bringing this up to columbia university and have my friend as some professors or friends to check it out.


----------



## Flow (Apr 12, 2003)

Cool, let us know. steinie seems to have had good luck with them. Might be worth checking out once I get my flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mvario (Apr 13, 2003)

I bought the 15mW one from their website (www.spacecoastelectronics.com). No way of actually measuring, but it's really bright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## John John (Apr 13, 2003)

I will have to look into getting a greenie at spacecoast. Any hard specs on how long the batteries will last with the different lasers? I use 2000mah NimH MAHA's. Also, any idea for comparison what the visable difference between the 5, 10 and 15mw is? Should I expect the higher up the lesser the unit life? Lower quality?

Thx,
John


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like they have a 40mW green laser pointer for $399, though is "this week only".


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 14, 2003)

Charlie, I just ordered the $330+ light from them. I'll have to see how well it does when it gets here. I've got an Emerald Flash greenie that's supposed to be at 15mw, and it's definately bright. Bright enough to see the laser stretch into the sky a night...


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 14, 2003)

the 60mW laser i got from spacecoastelectronics seems to be bad and cannot compare to the ones from megalasers beamshots at all
http://www.megalaser.com/gallery.htm


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

UFO, did you buy the 5mw one or the +15mw one? ($160 one or $340 one)...


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
UFO, did you buy the 5mw one or the +15mw one? ($160 one or $340 one)... 

[/ QUOTE ]
my apologies, i mean the laser i got from spacecoastelectronics.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

If you've got a 5mw version, you'll barely see the laser if you point it into the night sky. 

I bought this guy a week ago:
http://www.z-bolt.bigstep.com/generic33.html

It's not 15mw, but it's bright enough that you can actually see the laser. If megalaser.com's 15mw+ guys are any indication, I'd be able to start my own light show with what I've ordered.


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

i got a 60mW version that supposedly put out 67.4mW when he measured it.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

Eh? Hmm... For some odd reason, that doesn't sound right... Hmm.. Hmm.. Hmm.. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 

If it's 60mw+, you ought to see enough laser to probably burn your hands on it...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

maybe its dusty indoors here, but i'll check it out again in several days, i'm having 2 hepa filters cleaning the place out, i'd rather not use it outside yet. but yea i think somethings not right for it to be a 60mW laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2003)

I tried ordering a high powered greenie from www.spacecoastelectronics.com , but they only take credit cards as far as I can tell. I did fire off an email to them regarding buying with money orders, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
I tried ordering a high powered greenie from www.spacecoastelectronics.com , but they only take credit cards as far as I can tell. I did fire off an email to them regarding buying with money orders, so we'll see what happens. 

[/ QUOTE ]
let me know how it goes, he took paypal for my order.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh guys the green laser is too cool! How do you use it? 

Silly question here: what does 111a mean? Thanx a lot!!


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

I sometimes use it as an extended pointer, given that the beam's so powerful, it's like a thin, green stick from my fingers to the wall. Otherwise, for me, it's my little toy. I'll use it when I go fishing, just playing around with it in the night. More than likely, just to make my friends' jaws drop. 

111a,b,c, etc. I believe, is the power rating of the laser (please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 15, 2003)

Class II output less than 1mw.
Class IIIa output less than 5mw
Class IIIb output less than 500mw. 400mw for visible 
Class IV thats me any laser over 500mw`s


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 15, 2003)

Here`s a good site..
Check out the use of a rifle scope,,but a telescope can be used also.
http://www.ing-steen.se/produkter/elektronik/lasermic1/laser.htm


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lasernerd said:*
Class II output less than 1mw.
Class IIIa output less than 5mw
Class IIIb output less than 500mw. 400mw for visible 
Class IV thats me any laser over 500mw`s 

[/ QUOTE ]
how visable would a 67.4mW greenie be?


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 15, 2003)

if it is 67 mw`s Class IIIb
It can damage your eyes!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2003)

You definitely don't want to put your hand or arm in the beam of a Class IV. Youch!!!
(Unless you love to hear that sizzling sound and like the odor of burning tissue). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
let me know how it goes, he took paypal for my order. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I heard from them (him) this morning, and my money order's officially now on its way!!!
The laser I bought was their 50mW model, so we'll see how it compares to the 4.99mW model I got from Zbolt a month or so back.

I spent more on this laser than I ever have for a new flashlight, a used ghetto blaster, or a used old insolator. So it better be all it's cracked up to be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

let me know how it goes, maybe i'll send my 60mW one that supposedly puts out 67.4mW laser over for you to compare also. =). I paid the same price as the 50mW.


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 15, 2003)

This is sweet!!
If these lasers are the power as advertised they will be
very bright!
Craig if I may call you Craig?
You will have fun aiming them at Ocean or river bouys they have reflective tape all over them..
For super distance I have a retro-reflector I put on the Washington side of the Columbia river 12 miles across,
I can light up my back wall with the bounced back laser energy...
I have been trying for some time to hit the retro`s on the moon, no luck yet.


----------



## SidewindR (Apr 15, 2003)

HI, talked to Him at 
www.spacecoastelectronics.com
wow what a cool guy..
really knows what he is talking about
and i'm going to order more from him


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

Craig, I think I got the same model you've got from Zbolt. Let us know what you think of the new greenie when you get it, as compared to the zbolt...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lasernerd said:*
This is sweet!!
If these lasers are the power as advertised they will be
very bright!


[/ QUOTE ]
Oh the lengths us flashaholics will go to in order to be the brightest SOB in the city. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif
I've shot a 11.6mW green pointer through the ***-end of 10x50 binoculars, and had the beam collimate quite nicely. But I think the cleaners made off with it, so I'm stuck with a 4.99mW unit from Zbolt.com and a 2mW unit that's overseas as far as I know. Once I get that 50mW greenie I ordered today (I ought to get it in a couple of weeks), I should be able to light up more, and farther away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*Lasernerd said:*
Craig if I may call you Craig?
You will have fun aiming them at Ocean or river bouys they have reflective tape all over them..
For super distance I have a retro-reflector I put on the Washington side of the Columbia river 12 miles across,
I can light up my back wall with the bounced back laser energy...
I have been trying for some time to hit the retro`s on the moon, no luck yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]
If I stick my head out the window and look to the left, I can see part of Elliot Bay from here (downtown Seattle, just a block north of the Pike Place Market entrance), so I ought to be able to light up a few buoys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

That's cool that you can light up the back of your house with the light going 24 miles round-trip!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
Is that with a 50mW green pointer, or one of the larger systems you have?

I too have tried to hit the retroreflectors on the moon, but I don't think 10mW fired through the eyepiece of a 28X telescope is gonna do the job. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Maybe when I get that 50mW greenie and the moon is within the north/northwest sky I'll try it again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

i still have no idea how visable my beam should be so it should be hard to know for real how good this pointer is =\


----------



## mvario (Apr 15, 2003)

Man, 50mW is gonna rock. I thought my 15mW was way bright!


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

UFO, if you go outside at night in a minimally lit place, held your laser at arms length from you, fired it up straight up (90 degrees) into the night, and if you don't see a bright, neon shocking green line from the tip of your laser disappearing into the sky, then there's some problems with the emitter... 

At 60+mw, I'd expect to see the beam as "mean green"... 

Those digi shots on the Megalaser site are done with a 15mw verson, I believe. So you can imagine how MUCH more bright yours SHOULD be... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
Craig, I think I got the same model you've got from Zbolt. Let us know what you think of the new greenie when you get it, as compared to the zbolt... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got their "modified" model that supposedly puts out 4.99 milliwatts, but I have neither the special PV cell nor the mathematical formula to measure that. It does look reasonably bright when fired at a white wall or ceiling though, so I really don't doubt the 4.99mW figure.

One of the first things I'm going to do when I get my 50mW greenie is compare the two lasers, so you'll know not long after I do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
UFO, if you go outside at night in a minimally lit place, held your laser at arms length from you, fired it up straight up (90 degrees) into the night, and if you don't see a bright, neon shocking green line from the tip of your laser disappearing into the sky, then there's some problems with the emitter... 

At 60+mw, I'd expect to see the beam as "mean green"... 

Those digi shots on the Megalaser site are done with a 15mw verson, I believe. So you can imagine how MUCH more bright yours SHOULD be... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats going to be a problem, in new york city, all the streets are reasonably lit.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, that's the same one I've got. A modified 4.99mw ($170)... It's the brightest I've gotten so far, and I'm just waiting for Megalaser's 15mw version to come in. Considering it's doubled the price, if it's truely triple the output, I'd be quite happy... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats going to be a problem, in new york city, all the streets are reasonably lit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You should still be able to see it, even with light pollution from everywhere... It should be powerful enough where even if you're in a room that's lit up by a 75 watt bulb, you should still be able to see the beam.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanx FalconFX and Lasernerd for the infos!If I put my hand in the 10/15 mw greenie beam, will it hurt?

Can anyone post a beam shot of the 4.99mw model? Thanx!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*SUREFARC said:*
If I put my hand in the 10/15 mw greenie beam, will it hurt?


[/ QUOTE ]
It should not - at least not unless the IR filter fell off.
If it did, you might get 15-20mW of IR superimposed on the 10-15mW green beam you can see. Still probably wouln't hurt running your hand through the beam, but you don't want that beam in your eyes, filter or no filter. So you need to be careful around specular (reflective) objects like toasters, TV sets, sinks, toliets, and stereo cabinets. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



[ QUOTE ]
*SUREFARC said:*
Can anyone post a beam shot of the 4.99mw model? Thanx! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm pretty much out of web server space, but I could take a shot of my Zbolt 4.99mW unit and email you a copy if you want. I don't have another green laser to compare it with though (not until I get my 50mW one from SCE), so you'll just get a green spot on the target or by the door. I guess I just need to decide whether to do it with flash or in the dark. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 16, 2003)

Craig, you can use Imagestation to host some pics... 

In the meantime, I'll try to see if I can get a good picture of the laser...

HERE IT IS:

Nightframing shot of the modified 4.99mw laser... You can barely see the laser beam itself in this shot. In the larger, unreduced pixel pic, you can see it more clearly...


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks a bunch The LED Museum! You mean with the 4.99mW unit I can just see the green spot instead of the whole 
beam line? Then how about the 10mW one ?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's my shot of a Zbolt 4.99mW greenie:






Shot about 15' to the wall next to my front door, both the laser & the camera were at the same distance. Note the beam shows up even in this low-res picture, so I guess you can tell I have a butt going somewhere. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif :shame_on_me: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## yclo (Apr 16, 2003)

It really depends whether or not your eyes are dark adjusted and whether the air is dusty (fog works too).

I'm sure when you turn on your M2 there are times where you can see the "beam" coming out of the front.

Here is an example of what a sub 5mw greenie can look like shinning through a glass tabletop:


----------



## yclo (Apr 16, 2003)

Doh, Craig got in there while I wasn't looking.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*SUREFARC said:*
Thanks a bunch The LED Museum! You mean with the 4.99mW unit I can just see the green spot instead of the whole 
beam line? Then how about the 10mW one ?


[/ QUOTE ]

Well, if there's any smoke, mist, dust, or other garbage in the air, the beam will show up even below 5mW. But if the air is very clean & clear, you'll only see the spot at your target, regardless of your laser's power output.


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SUREFARC said:*
Thanks a bunch The LED Museum! You mean with the 4.99mW unit I can just see the green spot instead of the whole 
beam line? Then how about the 10mW one ?


[/ QUOTE ]

Well, if there's any smoke, mist, dust, or other garbage in the air, the beam will show up even below 5mW. But if the air is very clean & clear, you'll only see the spot at your target, regardless of your laser's power output. 

[/ QUOTE ]

what kind of setting do you use to take pictures with the camera?


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 16, 2003)

I used nightshot on my FC707... I guess I need to smoke up or dust up my room a bit to get some more detail out...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
what kind of setting do you use to take pictures with the camera? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just turned the flash off, and let the camera do all the rest. It was set for "auto" so I'm guessing the shutter was open for about a second.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks Craig! Kindly check your mail.


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 16, 2003)

i just took my pics, some in auto, some in slow shutter, and some in night shot, i cannot seem to get a picture of the beam with my 60mW laser. I am using a Canon S50, so it should be good enough to pick it up
I have uploaded pictures here along with a quicktime movie(1.6mb) 
http://ufokillerz.home.mindspring.com/60mWlaser/
Pictures were either taken aimed at something, or lying on the floor.

It appears that the laser isn't totally aligned because when i roll the laser keeping a finger on the button, it clearly shows that the laser diode isn't totally aligned and i notice a lot of spill and wasted beam that goes to spills. Maybe thats why i dont see a beam. My apartment is particularly dustly, i have 2 Hepa Filters running, both capable of cleaning a room twice the size of mine, and with a space needle in my hand i can clearly see all the dust in the air. When i flash the laser all i see is normally Sparkles as it hits dust, never really see a good beam.
I will contact spacecoastelectronics about this, and see whats up considering i paid $450+ for this, i expected a whole lot more.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 16, 2003)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing! But I have to say the 15 mW megalaser is much more impressive. Anyone got that? Is it just as good as advertised?


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 16, 2003)

This brings up a great Idea,,,
I have a DPSS 532nm (Greenie)200mw
I will take shots at different powers
from 1mw,5mw,10mw,15,25,35,50,60 mw`s
see if that will help..
First on those guys website they used a Hazer to add a dramatic effect of the green beam,,
I can crank up my lasers to about 3 WATTS before I can see the beam with NO smoke!


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lasernerd said:*
This brings up a great Idea,,,
I have a DPSS 532nm (Greenie)200mw
I will take shots at different powers
from 1mw,5mw,10mw,15,25,35,50,60 mw`s
see if that will help..
First on those guys website they used a Hazer to add a dramatic effect of the green beam,,
I can crank up my lasers to about 3 WATTS before I can see the beam with NO smoke! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sure would help


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 16, 2003)

YOU need smoke or haze etc. for the saber effect!
little fog machines can be found for 40$
This will make a HUGE difference! Even burning hippie incense will help.Remember not to blow any smoke directly at the laser,,it will just foul up the optics,I use lab grade
Methanol for cleaning.
In some venues I cannot use any smoke generating devices
so I damn near burn out my high power equipment 10+ watts for the smallest of effects. 
One real cool effect you can do is glue a small piece of mirror to a speaker cone right in the center turn up the bass and watch the show,for a tunnel effect glue a mirror on a motor,it does not need to spin fast.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2003)

I used to have a "laser projector" from the Sharper Image that had a couple of motors with mirrors on their shafts. Although it used a 3 or 4 milliwat red diode, I shone my 0.23mW green HeNe through it (this was before I got my first green pointer) and had it make various lissajou effects on my walls & ceiling. Very cool (or is that "kewl") effect. It broke, so I got another. And that one broke, so I just got my money back. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Another laser projector you can often use is the azimuth adjustment platform out of an old laser disk drive, though you'll blow the coils fairly quickly even using a low powered stereo (like a ghetto blaster or the Soundblaster card in your computer) to feed music to it. I think 2 watts per channel into 10 ohms is about the max you can feed these things.

Taping a mirror to a speaker cone is crude, but very effective if you want (or need) a laser light show really quickly. And it ought to look real nice in green. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
But you won't have overscan protection (to keep the beam from getting to people) so you don't want to run one of these in public if your laser's steady-state power is more than 1mW, which most laser pointers are. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## lemlux (Apr 18, 2003)

I've been trying to discover what options exist for the 5 mW to 50 mW DPSS green laser pointers and modules at Space Coast Electronics. I particularly wanted to know what options exist to the 2 * AAA packs that everyone offers. I don't like the thought of using alkaline AAA batteries for pointers that use up to >600 mA of current on devices specced at 3.0 V to 3.2 V.

Mitchell Katz, CEO, has been diligently courteous in responding to some of my string of inquiries.

(edit: I don't consider responses to requests for clarification of product characteristics to be private communications unless so advised. This information may help Mr. Katz generate business.)


Here are some of his intriguing comments from his first two responses..

"NiMH batteries are just 1.2Volts each, 2.3V is really not enough for running
a laser diode which only has a threshold voltage of about that... Runs much
better with AA alkaline." (edit: I think he means AAA but I have to believe that AA is better and suspect that AA lithium is better, still.)

"I do have a new gunsite due out in May with a pointer also, using one
DL123...

"I have some with AA waterproof holders also..

"Pointers are brass module with aluminum. ALl modules are machined brass,
tube for pointers is machined T6061 aluminum. There is no difference between
the pointer module and pointer, except the lack of barrell.

"Modules have a regulated 3.0 VDC regulated, pointers use batteries and
therefor use the best DC clean current known. The divergence on the modules
is less than 1.3mRad.. It does not change with 3-3.3v since it is
constant-current regulated.

I recently emailed to him that I'd love to get a 50 mW unit on a 2AA barrel ("holder"?) that could run Energizer lithium L91 AA's.

Maybe one of these modules could be mated to a McLux body. Comments, Don?


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Here's a pic from my Feb Snow storm post.

5(??)mw green laser 1sec f2.8 ISO 200.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*whiskypapa3 said:*

Here's a pic from my Feb Snow storm post.

5(??)mw green laser 1sec f2.8 ISO 200.






[/ QUOTE ]

wow, that's a 5mw greenie?! very impressive! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 20, 2003)

Got my 15mw (actual 20mw max) greenie from Megalaser. Looks at least twice as bright as the Zbolt 4.99mw I got earlier. Quite nice, but my digicam's not here to take a pic of it yet... Will post some comparison pics when I can get it done. 

BTW, this is the first laser I've got that can LITERALLY light up a room like a nightlight. It's quite a sight to see...


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Apr 20, 2003)

I recently bought a 20mw greenie from SpaceCoastElectonics.

It is in a gold coloroured waterproof [200ft?] barrel and runs on 2 AA batteries. I have never went scuba driving to test the waterproof claim, but the unit is a work of art. Seems to be very well constucted and runs quite a while on the 2 AA bateries. The owner did warn me that it is not designed to run nonstop for extended periods of time.


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 20, 2003)

i pointed my laser out my window in the early morning ~3-4AM, in new york city, it is always fairly bright, even in the middle of the night, my room is never so dark that i can't see anything, the laser showed the a solid line straight up, woot, can't wait to test this at my uncles place where it isn't as lit up during the night.


----------



## lemlux (Apr 20, 2003)

FlashlightOCD:

Have you run your 20 mW version with lithium AA's yet? How much would this reduce safe run time?


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Apr 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*lemlux said:*
FlashlightOCD:
Have you run your 20 mW version with lithium AA's yet? How much would this reduce safe run time? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I haven't tried that myself, you can call or e-mail SpaceCoastElectronics, the guy I spoke with was very nice and seemed to be knowledgable. I'm sure he'd be happy to answer that question.

http://www.spacecoastelectronics.com/


----------



## Tsao (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi
I found something interesting here.
web page 

web page 

FYI /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FlashlightOCD said:*
I recently bought a 20mw greenie from SpaceCoastElectonics.

It is in a gold coloroured waterproof [200ft?] barrel and runs on 2 AA batteries. I have never went scuba driving to test the waterproof claim, but the unit is a work of art. Seems to be very well constucted and runs quite a while on the 2 AA bateries. The owner did warn me that it is not designed to run nonstop for extended periods of time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So the laser can be used underwater?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 21, 2003)

What kind of mW would you need to burn through black electrical tape, and do you need a focusing lens to do so?


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Apr 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*So the laser can be used underwater?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
*

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes ... this green laser was specially built for use underwater. SCE said it would actually run cooler underwater. It has O-rings and a rubber covered On/Off switch.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FlashlightOCD said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*So the laser can be used underwater?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
*

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes ... this green laser was specially built for use underwater. SCE said it would actually run cooler underwater. It has O-rings and a rubber covered On/Off switch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pics please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lemlux (Apr 21, 2003)

Mr. Katz of SpaceCoast responded as follows:

"I will have the new housings next week, I am all out.

"The price is $50 more for the aluminum housings, they do accept AA batteries
and the Energizer lithium will work fine. The switch on the waterproof model
is on the side where they all are. Double gromet sealed.

"The Power Supplies are Constant Current devices, but seem to dissipate too
much heat over 3.4VDC.

Given the constant current power supplies, the $50 premium for the waterproof aluminum AA housings, and the fact that NIMH's don't deliver enough voltage to keep the power supply out of "moon mode", the decision of what configuration to buy is not an intuitive no-brainer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
What kind of mW would you need to burn through black electrical tape, and do you need a focusing lens to do so? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm guessing that anything over 60mW or so will do the job on black electrical tape or black plastic garbage bags if you focused the beam to a point with a positive focal length lens first, and then aimed the point at the area you want to melt.
Visible lasers of 1/2 a watt (500mW) or thereabouts ought to be able to burn through electrical tape without being focused first.

In either case, you'll probably want to get some laser goggles that attenuate the wavelength(s) you're messing with - frequency-doubled YAG goggles (532nm) for these greenies, argon goggles (400-532nm) for multiline argon ion lasers, non-frequency-doubled (1064nm) YAG goggles for NIR YAG lasers, etc.

When I get my 50mW green laser, I'll try to burn electrical tape & black plastic garbage bags with it both by itself and using a lens, and post my results here.


----------



## OrBy (Apr 22, 2003)

I would be very interested in seeing some pricing info for this waterproof AA powerered DPSS laser.


----------



## lemlux (Apr 22, 2003)

Orby:

As I read Mr. Katz's communication I would simply add $50 to the prices listed on his web site:

http://www.spacecoastelectronics.com/


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 23, 2003)

Arrrgh...

Here's a prelim pic of the 15mw laser from Megalaser in action... The picture's way too blurred (need to get a tripod), so I'll try again later. But in the meantime, here ye go...






It's powerful. You can see the beam shine into the sky without any fog or smoke aid. It lit up the room quite well.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 26, 2003)

Had a chance to fire up the laser at some low-flying clouds today. Went over to Vallejo (near San Francisco) and started flinging the laser up. Amazingly, you can clearly see the "end" of the light up at the clouds. Mind you, these were moisture-ridden clouds, probably producing rain as it flows over the Coastal Ranges, so I'm pretty sure they're no more than 1000-1500 feet up. But it's still cool to see the tremendous reach of the laser through the night sky. I have a feeling this guy must be emitting a little bit more than 15mw... 

All the more better. This is one cool laser from Megalaser!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 26, 2003)

They say don't point it at an aircraft. What damage can be done to a flying aircraft with a laser that won't hurt your fingers?


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 26, 2003)

I believe the upcoming Surefire green laser sight will be in the $700-800 range. How could a 5mW green laser sight be that expensive since a 5mW greenie is $109?


----------



## lemlux (Apr 26, 2003)

I decided to start small with a 5 mW before I pop for the big bucks on anything in the 15 mW to 60mW range.

I just bought this one for $86 plus $10 shipping. This vendor has sold one per day over the last few weeks. The best price I've noticed is $85, so I don't feel badly. I have lower bids on some of his future auctions that I'm not going to chase.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14954&item=3017165308&rd=1


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 26, 2003)

The laser flash is very bright to a pilot who has adjusted to night vision.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 26, 2003)

Isn't it a felony if you're caught pointing a laser or light at a plane???


----------



## ledfanfromjuno (Apr 26, 2003)

I love this candlepowerforums. You guys have openned my eyes up to a hole new world of shopping fun! First it was my $3,000 LED flashlight collection. I never would even have known these flashlights existed if it weren't for you guys. Now, you're openning my eyes up to the world of portable lasers! I wish I had more money to spend right now! But, I blew it all on the flashlights; damn it!

But, I can still window shop with my computer. You like the 15mw and 60mw lasers? I did a search on google.com with these parameters: +"class IV" +laser +portable . Guess what?

One of the first links was for a company that will sell a fully assembled, battery powered, portable, class IV, infrared laser device!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just the possiblility of this is making all the hair on my body stand up. I feel like a kid in a star trek movie. Help! I need more money RIGHT NOW. 

Almost forgot the link!

http://www.amazing1.com/laser4.htm

Just modified my search to be : +"class IV" +laser +portable +battery . This gives me better results.

http://www.apolloinstruments.com/prod_2.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~notpurfect/ray.html


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2003)

I promise not to shoot down airplanes when my 50mW green laser gets here, but I still might try and fry ants (the black or red fake ones, we don't have the real thing here) and melt black garbage bags and black electrical tape with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

I'll post pictures if I'm successful.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
I promise not to shoot down airplanes when my 50mW green laser gets here, but I still might try and fry ants (the black or red fake ones, we don't have the real thing here) and melt black garbage bags and black electrical tape with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

I'll post pictures if I'm successful. 

[/ QUOTE ]

"50mW green laser "!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Look forward to seeing those cool pix. I'll probably end up getting an 5mW one.


----------



## SUREFARC (Apr 27, 2003)

I noticed there is a small press button for activating the laser. My concern is that I might fire it by mistake. Does it have any sort of lock out function to avoid this? Thanx~!


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 27, 2003)

The rubberized press button's a bit safer than the metal one; at least there's a little lee-way or give... But if you were carrying it, and not needing to use it, best thing would be to reverse one of the batteries. There's no "lock" feature, per se, although I can think of some creative ways to make some kind of protector and slide on it to prevent it from triggering... 

Most of the time, all I would need to do is carry a small rubber band with it, take the band and wrap it around the pen and around the button. Works well in preventing it from accidentally depressing while in your pockets.


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Apr 27, 2003)

FalconFX,

You meant reverse ONE of the batteries, right??


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 27, 2003)

Woops... Yep Yep.. Correction needed... Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## OrBy (Apr 27, 2003)

Well I just placed an order for one of the waterproof AA powered 5mw lasers from http://www.spacecoastelectronics.com .
Unit price was $175 plus $16.50 for shipping to Canada.
When I get it I will post some shots of the beam and unit and do a little write up.

Dealing with Mitchell through email he was quite quick to reply and he was very pleasant in email and over the phone.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2003)

Today is May 4, and I ordered the 50mW green laser on April 15. It's still not here, but when it does arrive I'll compare it with my Zbolt 4.99mW greenie and post a picture here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 4, 2003)

Have you given Space Coast a call yet? Now I'm hesitant to order from them...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 5, 2003)

If you used a credit card, they ought to ship it within a day or so. But I used a money order 'cause I don't have any credit cards, so that's probably what's taking so long. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I bought a vacume cleaner the same way last year, and it took about a month to get here. And I bought one of those TV excersize things the same way (the kind you can even use in a wheelchair), and I expect it to take 3-4 weeks to get here.

I did shoot off an email to Mitchell at SCE last night *just to be sure* and I'm waiting for his reply. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 5, 2003)

For whatever it is worth, I purchased a 20 mw waterproof greenie from spacecoastelectronics a few months ago. I used a credit card and got the unit in about three days. Of course I am less than 50 miles away from them, so that probably helped speedup the delivery time.

The unit works great, although I must admit I've never taken it diving [and probably never will].


----------



## OrBy (May 5, 2003)

I contacted Mitchell about the laser I ordered last week as well. He got back to me today. It seems he has a bad accident last week so he is a bit behind. But recieved my laser today. (Must of shipped before it happened)
Here are some quick shots:






















It's a 5mw in the AA waterproof case they offer. Seems built really tough and the on/off switch is HARD to depress.


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 5, 2003)

I forgot to mention the on/off switch. Mine was so hard to press I thought I had a defective unit at first.

I finally reasoned at 20mw [or even 5mw] you do not want it to be accidently activated. I do not think a small child could turn the unit on, and that shiny gold color would certainly attract a small child.

You either get used to it, or maybe it breaks in a little, but I do not notice it much anymore.


----------



## lemlux (May 6, 2003)

I received my $85 plus $10 shipping 5mW greenie today. It works brightly in daylight, but the beam divergence is considerably greater than I would have expected. At 100' the beam is elliptical -- 4" wide along the long axis.

That would work out to:

1' wide at 100 yards
4.4' wide at 1/4 mile.
17.2' wide a 1 mile.

How does this compare to units others have received.

The unit shipped without a case and with heavy duty AAA's. The sealed ESD bag containing the laser had an outer label reading "Removal Voids Warranty".


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 6, 2003)

lemlux,

This may or may not help, but try using a good quality [clean] lens cleaning cloth and stuff it into the lens apeture as best you can and twist it around. It has helped me when my greenie beam quality was sub par. Lasers tend to attract dust for some reason.


----------



## mvario (May 6, 2003)

Whoa, that looks sweet! I see they have that housing available as an upgrade to all their lasers. Hmmm, wonder if they'll do mine (purchased 2 months ago). Time to drop them an email. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2003)

I'm still waiting to hear from Mitchell or somebody else at SCE, but if Mitch had a "bad accident" that might explain why he's not answered my email. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

The 50mW unit I ordered was not the water resistant AA version, just your rather ordinary looking AAA version. But I've got a decent number of AAA cells here, so I ought to be alright. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jeep_i_joe (May 6, 2003)

HI Im Rotten Ron and i cant get this old computer to get me back on as RR. Yes i emptied my cashe lost every password to all my favorites! anyway, Craig your laser situation has an errie Dwight finney aka lasertec(i think)similerarity(cant get back from spell check either), Late product, accident, not answering emails like he did when he first delt w/you, the agravating wait, newly registerd users vouching for him etc. If there has been a real accident than I am sorry, but i d hate this to happen to anyone else.NO offense to legit new members. Good luck!!


----------



## ufokillerz (May 6, 2003)

i'm sending back my 60mw laser because i'm nto satisfied, took him long enough to agree to that. he claimed to have a secretary, no idea why the secretary didn't ship out craigs laser. maybe thats why i never got the laser focusing lens that he said was sent out twice, over a 2 week period.


----------



## lemlux (May 7, 2003)

The EBAY vendor has advised me that he personally offers a 6 month warranty on the lasers. He also advises that the unit doesn't have a published beam divergence spec. He further indicated that the relative complication of the green laser optical system compared to red results in greater green beam divergence.

I pointed out that the SpaceCoast spec of < 4mm beam at 3 meters is equivalent to < 40 mm at 100'. We agreed that he will test his inventory and either exchange the unit I have for one with < 50 mm beam at 100' or else refund my purchase price.

I'm satisfied with the response thus far.


----------



## FalconFX (May 7, 2003)

Lets hope he follows through on his end...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## OrBy (May 7, 2003)

The beam on my unit is seems to be very tight. I compared it to the beam of a laser I bough from zbolt and it is much smaller and rounder at the lenght of my apt. I know that not a great test but it's all I got right now. Don't even get me started with the whole "Dwight" issue. I was without my 1st laser for more then a month and NOTHING was even done to it. At least I got my money back after sending him a bill via paypal for what he owed me after 2 weeks of not returning emails.
I sent SCE an email about some issues I wanted to raise with him about my new laser 2 days ago and have not gotten a reply ether. I am happy with my laser but there are some improvments that could be made in the way it was put together and the case is machined.


----------



## SUREFARC (May 8, 2003)

How many time brighter is the green laser beam than the red one? 15 or 50 times? Thanx!


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 8, 2003)

By brighter do you mw output?

Green will appear several times brighter than red at the same mw output, that is because the human eye is more sensitive to green than red.


----------



## FalconFX (May 8, 2003)

From eye perspective (obviously subjective), I'd say a 5mw greenie's at least twice as bright as a typical, found in most brick/mortars, 500 yard red...


----------



## BrightLight (May 8, 2003)

I spoke with Mitch at SpaceCoastElectronics earlier today.

The switch on the waterproof is hard to push because it's not supposed to activate from water pressure at 250' depth. There's a mod to make it easier to activate; he'll send the instructions if you want.

He can retrofit a waterproof housing onto an existing laser.

FWIW, the one I got from him shipped quickly, and I'm quite pleased with it. (I ordered another today, which he said will ship within a few days; his broken finger is slowing him down.)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*BrightLight said:*
He can retrofit a waterproof housing onto an existing laser.


[/ QUOTE ]

That means I can throw my 50mW greenie in the can or in the fishtank if I want! (I could also take it out in the rain with that enclosure, but who would want to do that?!?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## lemlux (May 8, 2003)

What is the beam diameter at 100' for those of you who've bought SCE greenies?


----------



## OrBy (May 8, 2003)

BrightLight I emailed him - but if you know the mod - could you send it to me as well? (orby AT shaw DOT ca)


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 8, 2003)

Brightlight, if you have the mod to soften the switch, could you please post it?

BTW - Green laser + night + rain = pretty cool visual effect.


----------



## OrBy (May 8, 2003)

SCE got back to me in a few min with the mod - just email him and he explains it not bad.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2003)

BTTT.

I'm still waiting for my 50mW greenie from SCE. In just three days, it will be a full month since I ordered it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Guess I ought to think about heading to the Cheers & Jeers forum and posting there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 12, 2003)

Ouch, that's not good... 
The calls and e-mails went unheralded?


----------



## lemlux (May 12, 2003)

Craig:

Do you think there is much chance that SCE goes for as many mW as possible when they tweak each of their lasers? If so, it may take them a while to get one that reads 50 mW. 

Perhaps SCE's enhancement work yields a curve that is heaviest at 5 mW and progressively reduces up to the 60 mW level. That may make their pricing reflect supply and demand.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*lemlux said:*
Craig:

Do you think there is much chance that SCE goes for as many mW as possible when they tweak each of their lasers? If so, it may take them a while to get one that reads 50 mW. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know HOW they tweak their lasers, but it would be nice to hear from them even once. Even having them email me and telling me to **** off would be better than hearing nothing at all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
Maybe this is what $457.50 whirling down a commode looks like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## batterystation (May 13, 2003)

Here is a great source for laser info and green lasers. 

http://store.yahoo.com/deharpport/index.html

I remember the green one we had about a year ago. It would light up buildings a mile away easy. Really something.
Except you can see the beam. It is hard to hide your location when playing.


----------



## ufokillerz (May 13, 2003)

i sent my laser back for replacement because i didnt like the way my laser spilled the beam. i paid $465.00 for mine and am waiting to hear from him.


----------



## Rotten Ron (May 13, 2003)

Seems like dwight finney all over again! just reviewing this thread sounds like my experience with Lasertec or what ever his name was.


----------



## sharkeeper (May 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Re: Bought me a Green Laser Pointer, Good or bad?

[/ QUOTE ]

In this case bad for me!

This is too long of a story to post here, but basically it boils down that I was sent a 40+ mW underwater laser that worked for a day then power cut down by half or so. I sent it back and was supposed to get it replaced. This was in Feb. I've heard nothing but excuses and as of the last two weeks cannot get any response. Tried calling get voice mail. Emails go unanswered. I finally had enough and called my bank and requested a charge back for the amount!

Craig, I wouldn't be surprised if you never receive your laser. If you do hear from him I wouldn't be surprised if he tells you it was shipped!

I do plan to post a (lengthy) story of my dealings with SCE in Cheers n' Jeers!

-DAK-


----------



## ufokillerz (May 13, 2003)

we should do a cheers and jeers and get in contact with some agency because of what hes doing


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2003)

I just sent the following message to Space Coast Electronics:

_Hi xxxxxxxx,

Thought I'd touch base and see what's up with the 50mW greenie I ordered.
I sent a postal money order for $457.50 on April 15; figure I'd at least find out when my laser's going out because it's May 13th already. :-O

Thanks, and have a great week!!!_

See, it's nice and not nasty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif
Now let's see if I get a reply - or a 50mW green laser (also the "subject" in my message).


----------



## BrightLight (May 13, 2003)

In today's mail was the green laser pointer I bought from SCE last week. I have no idea why the delay in other orders.

The waterproof housing is *huge*, about an inch in diameter. The button is moderately hard to press (much harder than standard buttons, but not really difficult).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*BrightLight said:*
In today's mail was the green laser pointer I bought from SCE last week. I have no idea why the delay in other orders.

[/ QUOTE ]

Holy cow, that was fast!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
Maybe if I paid with plastic (which I don't have) instead of a postal money order (I emailed them to be sure it was OK, and quickly got the go-ahead), I'd have gotten my laser in less than a week instead of still waiting for it a month after I ordered it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 14, 2003)

There's no reason you should be waiting for a month for your laser, even if it's a money order. A postal MO is not a personal check. The funds are THERE... So it's all on SCE's end...


----------



## Simon Megalaser (May 14, 2003)

Hi,

Interesting to read the threads concerning green lasers, thanks for the nice comments about our 15mw and the great pics! There are a lot of claims of lasers with huge output power (60mw and over) but I should add that, after a lot of research we rate ours at 15mw (min) for a reason: Our lasers differ from the competition in one very important areas - they have much more powerful hand picked and tested modules as supplied by the original manufacturer, the higher power modules are then "calibrated" for the most efficient output. This is very different from simply taking a cheap standard module and then "modifying" it because this will shorten the diode life considerably. 

It's similar to an amplifier running into distortion compared to a correctly rated system, or almost blowing a small car's engine by driving at 100mph - We believe in being honest withour customers and letting them know the real deal: we correctly set up our lasers using more powerful modules and quote 15mw as a MINIMUM, very often our lasers output higher than this, though we cannot guarantee this and we charge no extra for more powerful lasers. 

You should compare our 15mw not to others claiming crazy specs for pointers, but rather to DC powered modules (correctly rated as ours are) but consider ours have complete internal power supplies and most importantly, in addition to the standard 3 month manufacturers warranty, we offer LIFETIME support - if there is a problem, even 2 years down the line we will deal with it because customer satisfaction is our top priority. Megalaser has professional clients worldwide: Universities, Police departments, the Military, Dentists, astronomers ect and we make sure the hardware we supply lives up to the demands of professional users. I am very happy to answer any questions related to our high powered green lasers.

Many Thanks

Simon

Megalaser


----------



## ufokillerz (May 14, 2003)

my laser has been sent back last week and i've to hear anything from him, i've file a case with paypal, so if anyone feels that they got screwed, they should do the same, that would increase the chances of us getting something back


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 15, 2003)

I just heard back from SCE regarding my 50mW green laser, and here's what they had to say:

_I had shipped it upon receipt of the money order. I will check on it's status with USPS._

According to this, maybe USPS lost it or misdelivered it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I get one of those pink things in my mailbox a few times a month, so I just go to the post orifice the next day and pick it up. But I've had neighbors pick up packages too, and they occasionally become lost. I've also had packages left outside my door (the LED pedestrian hand was the latest) so maybe it was stolen off the bottom of my door. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 16, 2003)

Some packages are left at the post office, but the pink slips are left at either someone else's mailbox, or it's stuck on your door for awhile, but either fell off or people grab it off your door slip (had that happened to me right in front of my eyes before)... I'd call the PO and ask if there are any mail packages waiting to be picked up, especially since you know you're expecting one from USPS...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
Some packages are left at the post office, but the pink slips are left at either someone else's mailbox, or it's stuck on your door for awhile, but either fell off or people grab it off your door slip (had that happened to me right in front of my eyes before)... I'd call the PO and ask if there are any mail packages waiting to be picked up, especially since you know you're expecting one from USPS... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Our mailboxes are the kind that lock and need the apartment key to get open. The little pinkish or peach colored sheet the USPS guy leaves if you don't answer your doorbell could have wound up in the wrong mailbox, or somebody could have snagged the package downstairs by "signing" for it; this has happened to a couple of other packages but only one was lost for good (a lamp of all things!); I got the others.

Guess I could dig up the number for the local post office and see if they have a package from Space Coast Electronics. Or I could just go there myself and ask...the main branch of the Seattle post office is only a few blocks from here. I can get there in about 4 to 5 minutes in my wheelchair if I miss all the lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 16, 2003)

Just got back from the local post orifice, and they didn't have any packages for me.
Guess I now know what $457.50 whirling down a commode looks like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 16, 2003)

Ow, that stinks... 

Did SCE provide you with a tracking number? 

If they can't track it and you have no idea where it is and they can't prove that they sent it, maybe it's time to trace the MO and start asking some tougher questions...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 27, 2003)

I think I now know what $457.50 whirling down the s***bowl looks like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Guess I'll try once again to get ahold of SCE and tell them to poop or get off the toliet. Then I'll have to track down my local postmaster and see if I can get my money for the postal money order back - though if SCE deposited my money order I could be screwed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

I *did* get the 15+mW greenie from Megalaser, and started a page about it for those interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I need to wait till the sun goes down before I can try it outside though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 27, 2003)

Well, at least you got the Megalaser... I think the night test would be quite interesting...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 28, 2003)

I just sent the following message to SCE:

_Hi xxxxxxxx,

Still waiting for word on this laser.
I don't want to see what $457.50 whirling down the toliet looks like, but that hand is reaching ever closer to
the flusher with every day that goes by.

Can you please either send my 50mW green laser or refund my $457.50?

Thanks, and have a great week!!!_

I don't know what else to do, especially if my money order was deposited already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 28, 2003)

If you've exhausted all aspects, and SCE hasn't provided you with confirmation of mailing receipts, then you may want to file a complaint with the FTC or call them directly...

http://www.ftc.gov/ftc/consumer.htm


----------



## lemlux (May 28, 2003)

My Canadian EBAY supplier of the 5 mW greenie I returned has advised me that the tightest beam divergence in his inventory is to 2 cm at 25' and 8 cm at 100'. I had returned a unit which had an irregular beam at 100' the smallest diameter of which was at least 11 cm.

I've agreed to take the 8 cm unit rather than the refund that was offered, although I have read no comparitive divergence observations.

How wide are your greenie beams at 100'?

I'm hoping that the Megalaser >15 mW unit is tighter. If it is < 5 cm wide at 100', I may buy one.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 28, 2003)

That I don't know. Getting accurate measurements at 100' (and I can't measure that either) isn't something I'm equipped for.
Maybe the guy at Megalaser knows. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

On another note, I *did* finally hear from SCE again. Here's the message:

_I have been hospitalized and have lagged on orders. What did you order and
I'll answer_

So I guess I'd better not hunt down the local postmaster just yet. I replied back with:

_Hi xxxxxxxx,

I'm sorry to hear you've been in the hospital.
I was in there myself for the last 1/4 of 2002 because of brain surgery, so I know how much it sucks. :-(

I ordered a 50+mW handheld self-contained green DPSS laser (I think part # GLPB50) from SCE on April 15, 2003. The postal money order for $457.50 I sent would have probably gotten there by April 21 at the latest, as I sent it right there at the post office on April 15 just after I got the OK from you and bought it.

Thank you for your quick response to my email, and please feel better!!!_

So, now I wait some more... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 29, 2003)

Lets hope that's a geniune response... I was about ready to order from SCE as well... What they do in response determines whether I, myself, would give this company a flicker of more attention...


----------



## sharkeeper (May 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
That I don't know. Getting accurate measurements at 100' (and I can't measure that either) isn't something I'm equipped for. 
Maybe the guy at Megalaser knows. 

On another note, I *did* finally hear from SCE again. Here's the message: 

I have been hospitalized and have lagged on orders. What did you order and 
I'll answer 

So I guess I'd better not hunt down the local postmaster just yet. I replied back with: 

Hi xxxxxxxx, 

I'm sorry to hear you've been in the hospital. 
I was in there myself for the last 1/4 of 2002 because of brain surgery, so I know how much it sucks. :-( 

I ordered a 50+mW handheld self-contained green DPSS laser (I think part # GLPB50) from SCE on April 15, 2003. The postal money order for $457.50 I sent would have probably gotten there by April 21 at the latest, as I sent it right there at the post office on April 15 just after I got the OK from you and bought it. 

Thank you for your quick response to my email, and please feel better!!! 

So, now I wait some more... 


[/ QUOTE ]

FWIW, in the past I have received replies with the wording "please excuse the shortness of my reply, I'm replying from a pager." Analysis of the email headers reveals the same IP address, reverse lookups match, it's even the same computer, OS and email client. (I'm an IT consultant amongst other things so I tend to check people out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

Nonetheless, I was disappointed.

Excuse after excuse. It would seem to me after all of the "lost" packages, he would not use USPS. Demand proof of sending, i.e. USPS receipt number or a copy of the receipt. He won't be able to provide this information if the package was never shipped.

Unbelievable! Glad I used a credit card! I disputed the charge and the bank is taking care of this.

Sorry to hear that you used a money order. 

-DAK-


----------



## lemlux (Jun 5, 2003)

Received my warranty replacement for the ebay 5 mW greenie today. It does have an almost round (but still not solid) 8 cm beam at 100' as advertised which, I am told, was the best out of the vendor's inventory. (I had returned a unit with an irregular beam that was about 10 cm by 12 cm.)

I would recommend the vendor, Adrian Feurdale, for his repsonse. I still wonder how the Megalaser beams look at 100'.


----------



## lemlux (Jun 7, 2003)

Please help me with units of measure.

Megalazer says their beam divergence is < 1.2 MRad.

I presume this means Milli Radians.

A radian is "the measure of a central angle subtending an arc equal in length to the radius: equal to 57.2958 degrees".

100 feet times 12 inches = 1200 inches.

0.0012 * 1200 inches = 1.44 inches arc (which is almost a straight line).

Thus, I would approximate the Megalazer beam spec to be 1.44 inches at 100 feet. This would compare to my 5 mW laser handpicked to have a beam of slightly < 3.5 inches at 100' The megalazer beam would spec out at 1.44 / 3.50 = 0.41 the diameter of my laser. Hot spot intensity should be (1/0.41)^2 = 5.9 times more with a 5 mW unit and 17.7 times more with a 15 mW unit at any distance if this analysis isn't flawed. (and if the Megalazer beam divergence spec is accurate.)

Comments?


----------



## lemlux (Jun 9, 2003)

I forgot to mention that the beam is not solid. At 100 ' or so its easy to see that the beam consists of many 10's and perhaps 100's of dots. the impression is like that of a half tone printing. Or like an illuminated green smallpox vaccination.

The dots seem to wander, but I'm not sure. If I shine into a a halogen flood light or a reflective PAR light the reflection coming out appears to be a mass of twinkling separated lights. This is not supposed to be a pulsed laser, and sweeps of the beam don't show the telltale pulsing that is noticeable with my eternalights in dimmed modes.

Is there anything about the multiple DPSS crystals and prysms that should cause this phenomena.


----------



## lemlux (Jun 11, 2003)

Gee,

I would think that someone would have observed what their beam divergence results are on their greenies. One EBAY seller asserts that there are only two manufacturers of 5mW greenies and that he sells the version that specs divergence at < 1.2 mRAD vs. the one at 1.7 mRAD. 

My "pick of the litter" replacement unit would seem to be about 2.5 mRAD.

How have others fared?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2003)

I just heard from SCE today, and here's the latest poop on my 50mW green laser...

_Craig:

OK, I'll get it out tomorrow morning to the address attached. I have been very ill and have begun to get back in the groove again. Thanks for your patience._

This is encouraging, let's see what happens now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Wits' End (Jun 17, 2003)

**--I had shipped it upon receipt of the money order. I will check on it's status with USPS.--**
**--OK, I'll get it out tomorrow morning to the address attached. I have been very ill and have begun to get back in the groove again. Thanks for your patience.--**
So that means he is shipping you a second $450 laser? Without question? 
It seems that something isn't right here, but I suppose you knew that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wits' End said:*
So that means he is shipping you a second $450 laser? Without question? 
It seems that something isn't right here, but I suppose you knew that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Something's rotten in Denmark, but I just can't put my finger on it.
Actually, "something's rotten in Titusville" is probably more appropriate in this case. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
I'm guessing that the "first" laser didn't ship at all. Let's see if he comes through now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## WaltH (Jun 17, 2003)

Would that be Titusville FL?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*WaltH said:*
Would that be Titusville FL? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yup, the one and only. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Home of SCE, modifyer of green lasers and other horse puckey. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jun 17, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*lemlux said:*
I forgot to mention that the beam is not solid. At 100 ' or so its easy to see that the beam consists of many 10's and perhaps 100's of dots. the impression is like that of a half tone printing. Or like an illuminated green smallpox vaccination.

The dots seem to wander, but I'm not sure. If I shine into a a halogen flood light or a reflective PAR light the reflection coming out appears to be a mass of twinkling separated lights. This is not supposed to be a pulsed laser, and sweeps of the beam don't show the telltale pulsing that is noticeable with my eternalights in dimmed modes.

Is there anything about the multiple DPSS crystals and prysms that should cause this phenomena. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm told that dancing/shimmering/star trek-looking effect is due to standing waves and the fact that any surface you shine it on will not be perfectly smooth/reflective. (That is, if it looks like the green equivalent of what you see when you shine a red laser pointer on a surface. The coherent light interferes with itself when it reflects back, or something like that.)


----------



## WaltH (Jun 17, 2003)

Craig,
Send me an email with the number and I'll try to call. I'm only 45 minutes from there. "Perhaps he needs a talking to...perhaps a bit more, if I may be so bold"
Name that movie.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the offer WaltH, but let me wait until this coming Monday or so, then I'll know if additional action is necessary. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

P.S.
I don't recognise the movie saying, so any movie name I throw out would just be a guess. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
That said, I'd guess one of the Dirty Harry movies.


----------



## Rotten Ron (Jun 18, 2003)

Dont wait! If someone is willing to go , let them go! This is dwight finney(laser tec or lasertec, what ever) all over again! Same bull, had accident,no no proof of mailing,New CPF members vouching for him(bet there on this thread!) way to long wait! man check him out while you can! When I had my problems with dwight, I would hear other phones ringing in the back round, and other people answering them. I had dwight tell me (while we were on the phone) he was home, it was quietin the back round. I called back a minute later using a *67 dial tone(beats call ID) and thats when I heard other people answering phones, like a business. This was all a scam! I wound up ripped off! Good luck!


----------



## OrBy (Jun 19, 2003)

I had an issue with my 5mw underwater laser I bought from SCE so I sent it back. It took a while but SCE got it. I phoned him up and discussed the issue of delays. He has had further issues with his health from what he explained. I don't think its my biz to discuss that here but I am sure if your concerned you could just call and ask (I called him tue morning and he picked up right away). But back to the topic of my laser. Since he would have to rebuild it to correct the problem he offered me a 15.9mw at a discount since he had one already built and he could just send it right out. I agreed and it's enroute now. I will post more info if/when I get it.

Just as a tip to anyone who had an issue with dwight finney - I managed to get my money back from him by sending him a bill via paypal (how I paid him in the 1st place). I had been emailing him for weeks. I sent him a bill using paypal's request money feature and I got it the next day!


----------



## WaltH (Jun 19, 2003)

The movie was The Shining. Grady the ghost was telling Jack Nicholson how he should discipline his son.

And my offer is not to strong arm anyone...it's to be a local guy who helps the product get from point A to point B. SCE could be a one man shop and he's had some personal issues to deal with...it happens. But me being 45 miles from Titusville vs. 2000 could possibly make a difference when asking for details of the whereabouts of the pointer.

Keep me posted Craig. And I really want to read your review. Will it really burn through electrical tape? AWESOME!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 19, 2003)

The Shining...never saw it. So I'd have never gotten that one in a million years. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

If you aren't gonna strong-arm anyone at SCE, than maybe you should go there and see what's up. I don't have an order number (or confirmation or tracking number or any of that horse puckey), but the order is for a GLPB50 50+mW green laser going to Craig Johnson in Seattle, paid for with a $457.50 postal money order dated April 15 2003. (No plastic here, that's why I sent a money order).

Thank you ahead of time, and have a great day!!! 

(Edit 3pm same day)
WAIT, WAIT, HOLD THE PHONE!!!
I just got my 50mW greenie from SCE, so you don't have to go there and rattle any cages. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I'll put up a picture later... we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Tomas (Jun 19, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Glad you finally got it, Craig! In another few hours it will be dark enough on downtown Seattle for you to start frightening your neighbors with weird green lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

Let us know your impresion of that beast. 

If I see strange green lights from the direction of Seattle (you're about 40 miles north northeast of me), I'll wave ...


----------



## mobile1 (Jun 20, 2003)

I would be interested to know, how it compares to Megalasers 15mw?


----------



## OrBy (Jun 21, 2003)

Craig - great to hear ya got it! Can't wait for some pics of it in action.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 21, 2003)

_(Uh, my link to the world runs at 2.6Mb/S so it doesn't bother me, but a 106.4K avatar image is a little large for those on dial-up connections.)_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*OrBy said:*
Craig - great to hear ya got it! Can't wait for some pics of it in action. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I have most of the page done, right here if you're interested. 
I haven't yet hit low clouds with it, because we don't have them to hit right now.


----------



## mobile1 (Jun 21, 2003)

thanks for the update - how does it compare to megalasers 15mw - some comments from megalaser here suggested that "other" green lasers might not really be better - bottom line is the 50+mW really 3-4 times stronger then the 15mW? Cant wait to see some more pictures


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2003)

An informal "test" did show the SCE laser to be at least three times brighter than the Megalaser unit. But I haven't done any real detailed testing yet, and I can't measure the actual laser power output because I broke my special PV cell last summer (hooking it up to a scope, of all things - that snapping noise was followed by a list of expletives I can't print on this BBS!) and lost the mathematical formulae I used for that during an earthquake in the winter of 2001. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
I could probably get the mathematical formulae if I asked around, but getting another PV cell of the kind I had would be a bit more difficult.

If there's a major change or update to my SCE 50mW green laser page, I'll let everyone know here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## comozo (Jul 13, 2003)

Have you ever notice that typically laser beam divergence is stated in milliradians [mrd] metric and not english units it can be confusing to use english and convert that to metric. If your pointer has a beam divergence of 1.2 mrd's it means that at 1000 centimeters from the collimating lens the diameter of the beam will be 1.2 centimeters it also indicates that for every meter of travel the beam expands 1.2 millimeters keeping this in mind it will be much easier to figure out the beam diameter at any distance. I changed the collimating lens to a longer focal length plano-convex [PCX] lens, the beam divergence is now .35 millimeters per meter or .35 mrd=3.5 millimeters in diameter. At 100 meters=109.36 yards the beam diameter is 1.1 foot,1 mile=5280 feet=1609.34 meters beam diameter is 1.84 feet. I did not like my green pointers divergence so I changed it.


----------



## vladuz (Jul 20, 2003)

Craig what's the distructive power of your 50mW laser? can you burn tourgh Coca-Cola 2L bottles? (plastic) ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think it can burn through anything, let alone plastic pop bottles. Plastic pop bottles are clear too, so you'd need a heck of a lot more power to burn a hole in one.

Let me get some black electrical tape, a lens, and my 50mW green laser and see what happens...OK, after getting all the s**t, I fired the laser up, put the lens in front of it, and aimed it at a piece of the electrical tape I hung from the edge of the table in front of my computer.

After a few seconds, I did note a little bit of smoke issuing from the tape. After a few more seconds, I shut the laser off and quickly examined the tape. There was no hole burnt through it, but there was a small shiny area where it started to melt or burn.

If I somehow mounted the laser to a tripod and got the focus just right, I could probably burn a tiny hole through the tape. But for this test, the laser was handheld, so I'm sure it wavered a bit.
I'm guessing I could probably pop a red or black balloon with this setup, but probably no more.

To burn a hole through tape without using a focusing lens, you probably need half a watt (500mW) or more of laser output power, and your laser would be a CDRH class IV instrument, so you'd really want to get a pair of laser goggles for the wavelength you're using.


----------



## sharkeeper (Jul 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
To burn a hole through tape without using a focusing lens, you probably need half a watt (500mW) or more of laser output power, and your laser would be a CDRH class IV instrument, so you'd really want to get a pair of laser goggles for the wavelength you're using. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It depends on the beam diameter obviously. I have a handheld DPSS that WILL burn a hole through tape in about three seconds at a foot away. The beam diameter is about 1mm. The power output is about 135 mW.

This unit heats up fast and is currently on the bench awaiting some nice ex NASA aluminum and titanium housing material. It will be much better with nimh power and semi-active cooling.

I can burn just about anything with 2W DPSS. Of course, this unit is a class IV device and is quite hazardous! You should see what those 25W (yess WATTS!) 808 nM bars can do! 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tomas said:*
_(Uh, my link to the world runs at 2.6Mb/S so it doesn't bother me, but a 106.4K avatar image is a little large for those on dial-up connections.)_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Tom,
I just noticed this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif and send a pm to mobile1 with a 31K version. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## UVLaser (Aug 12, 2003)

Which one of these can reach a high-flying plane or the moon?

"Class II output less than 1mw.
Class IIIa output less than 5mw
Class IIIb output less than 500mw. 400mw for visible 
Class IV thats me any laser over 500mw`s" 
Can I buy a 500mw laser


----------



## Tomas (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, Bart, but Sasha contacted mobile1 back on about 6/22 or 6/23 per a PM she sent me ... 

I've ignored it since. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Aug 12, 2003)

Anything above 5mw is sold as OEM and is not suppose to be used in public without a permit [but it happens all the time].

It is not recommended to point any laser at a plane. A few photons from any of them might reach the moon, but you would not be able to notice it.


----------



## Frangible (Aug 12, 2003)

Only powerful laser I have exerience with is a 6 watt medical laser. Very brief pulse results (less than .5 sec) in bruised and burnt skin that takes about 1wk to heal, but no feeling of pain.


----------



## paulr (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's an article about bouncing a 532nm laser beam off the moon so that it's visible to the naked eye:

http://66.51.112.117/k3pgp/Notebook/viseme.htm


----------



## FalconFX (Aug 14, 2003)

Turn that guy up a few notches and you would practically have your "Star Wars" program up... Something that powerful would probably instantly vaporize a flying bird...


----------

